# Considering moving from UK to Barcelona



## well_lit_misery (Oct 24, 2020)

I've just been offered a job in Barcelona and am trying to decide whether to accept it. I am a Brit in the UK and am confused/concerned by the Brexit situation (surprise!). I've seen reports that it can be hard to get a TIE, do I need to get this before starting work and/or before 31st December? Are there any agencies or organisations that can help with this process?

Additionally, are there any groups/meetups/clubs running at the moment where I could meet people, or am I likely to be quite isolated until COVID numbers reduce?

If anyone has any advice or experience I'd love to hear it, I'm really torn, it feels like it could be an amazing experience that might never be possible after Brexit, but am I insane thinking about moving countries in a global pandemic so close to the Brexit deadline??


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You will need to be here and have applied for (or booked a appointment to apply for) your residency status before 31st December in order to avoid the need for a visa.

The alternative (probably more realistic at this late stage) is that your employer arranges for the visa given that it will have to be a work visa. You won't be able to arrange it on your own anyway.


----------



## well_lit_misery (Oct 24, 2020)

Overandout said:


> You will need to be here and have applied for (or booked a appointment to apply for) your residency status before 31st December in order to avoid the need for a visa.
> 
> The alternative (probably more realistic at this late stage) is that your employer arranges for the visa given that it will have to be a work visa. You won't be able to arrange it on your own anyway.


Thanks for the reply, that's really helpful. The more I research, the less realistic the timescales are looking 😢 Unfortunately my employer was quite clear that they want somebody who already has the right to work so I think it's unlikely they'll help arrange for a visa. I will speak to them on Monday to ask though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While the timescale is tight, it's still not too late to secure residency under the withdrawal agreement, enabling you to live and work without a visa. The most important part is that you are living in Spain by 31st December - keep evidence such as flight reservation, boarding pass, rental agreement etc. If your employer can't furnish with employment contract starting by 31st December, you can go down the non-lucrative road for which you need savings of around 9,000 euro, plus private health insurance valid for a year. Also go through a lawyer or a gestor to apply for residency, as they can apply online so no need to get face-to-face appointment as the first step. Two further steps for which personal appearance is required can if necessary be in the new year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

well_lit_misery said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's really helpful. The more I research, the less realistic the timescales are looking 😢 Unfortunately my employer was quite clear that they want somebody who already has the right to work so I think it's unlikely they'll help arrange for a visa. I will speak to them on Monday to ask though.


What kind of work would you be doing in Barcelona?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well_lit_misery said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's really helpful. The more I research, the less realistic the timescales are looking 😢 Unfortunately my employer was quite clear that they want somebody who already has the right to work so I think it's unlikely they'll help arrange for a visa. I will speak to them on Monday to ask though.


It's doable. 
As long as your contract is a 'proper' contract, you can use that with your TIE application. You need to start the process before the end of the transition period. Even just your first EX20 application which can be submitted online.

Although 'officially' you ought to be able to start the process after the end of the year if you can prove that you were living here before then, there's nothing official as to exactly what the extranjería will require as proof - so to be on the safe side, get the process started before then.


----------



## well_lit_misery (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone, that's great advice. I'll ask my employer tomorrow about the contract, and will do some research on gestors.


Pesky Wesky said:


> What kind of work would you be doing in Barcelona?


I'd be working in IT.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

well_lit_misery said:


> Thanks everyone, that's great advice. I'll ask my employer tomorrow about the contract, and will do some research on gestors.
> 
> I'd be working in IT.


OK, great. Hope it all works out.
Plans for a complete remodelation of Las Ramblas are underway. It promises to be a great improvement.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> It's doable.
> As long as your contract is a 'proper' contract, you can use that with your TIE application. You need to start the process before the end of the transition period. Even just your first EX20 application which can be submitted online.
> 
> Although 'officially' you ought to be able to start the process after the end of the year if you can prove that you were living here before then, there's nothing official as to exactly what the extranjería will require as proof - so to be on the safe side, get the process started before then.


Surely if the OP comes to Spain before the end of the year, there is no need for the contract of employment at all?

You can just turn up and register under the existing rules (minimum income / savings and medical insurance) to get the TIE. Then you are free to get a job later if you want because you are beneficiary of the WA.

I have to say though, I am not sure I would make an international move for an employer who refuses to deal with my work visa, but that's a personal decision.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Surely if the OP comes to Spain before the end of the year, there is no need for the contract of employment at all?
> 
> You can just turn up and register under the existing rules (minimum income / savings and medical insurance) to get the TIE. Then you are free to get a job later if you want because you are beneficiary of the WA.
> 
> I have to say though, I am not sure I would make an international move for an employer who refuses to deal with my work visa, but that's a personal decision.


Since work visas are hard to obtain, unless it's for something specialised that no EU citizen can do, then as an employer, I'd be looking for someone who already has the right to work. 

You'd have to keep the position open & hope that the visa is granted while the potential employee is out of Spain. 

Yes, as an EU citizen atm he doesn't need a contract - but if coming to work, that would be the obvious route,


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I would be careful about arriving in 2020 but then retrospectively using a contract of employment which started in 2021 as evidence of income / health cover.

That effectively demonstrates that you didn't comply with the legislation applicable for the period of time living here prior to starting work.

I think that to "retrospectively" get the TIE under the conditions of the WA, the OP will have to show that they lived legally in Spain before the end of 2020.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I would be careful about arriving in 2020 but then retrospectively using a contract of employment which started in 2021 as evidence of income / health cover.
> 
> That effectively demonstrates that you didn't comply with the legislation applicable for the period of time living here prior to starting work.
> 
> I think that to "retrospectively" get the TIE under the conditions of the WA, the OP will have to show that they lived legally in Spain before the end of 2020.


Agreed. That would be highly unlikely to be accepted IMO.

I thought the job was to start before the end of the WA though.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

For some reason I had understood that the job would start in January, but the OP doesn't actually specify so sorry for that!


----------



## well_lit_misery (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry for the confusion - yes I'd be planning to start before 31st December.


----------

